# Newly rescued dog



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Been with us since late evening on the 2nd July. 7 month old American Bulldog from Hungary named Daisy. Settled in really nicely even with our aggressive Old English Bulldog.


















The other dog is our Beagle/Cocker Nelson.

Only complaint we currently have is the docked tail which we do not agree with, We are very pleased we could get her out of the shelter she has been in for almost all her life.


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Well done for getting Daisy , love the name , she looks just gorgeous , hope we get to see lots more pics of her .


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

not a fan of the docked tail. but she is absolutely beautiful! lovely to hear how she's settling


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Love the pic of Daisy & Nelson together.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

she is GORGEOUS!


love your other dog too


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm so glad that you found eachother! She looks like she is where she is meant to be  She's beautiful!

We have a min pin with a docked tail  My husband manage to pick him up before they did his ears too!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww shes Gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub: well done for giving her a home


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Oooh she is gorgeous and well done you for giving her a forever home I hope you have many happy years together.


----------



## jessegee (Mar 21, 2011)

Congratulations, she's lovely 

jessegee


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

What a sweetheart!
So are you for giving a loving home.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Shes beautiful, and such a gentle face. 7mths old and in a shelter most of her life such a shame. Looks like shes landed on her feet now though and looks very settled already. Well done you for giving her a loving home and a chance.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She's gorgeous such a shame about the tail but can't be helped now. Sounds like she's had such an awful life but hopefully now she's landed on her paws and can forget all of that


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

She's gorgeous, well done for rescuing her she seems to have settledin really well!


----------

